# UAE Residence VIsa - How long does it take? and also...



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Do you have to be out of UAE for the application?

I can ask ppl here in the company but they are all gone and some are taking vacation starting this/next week.

My questions is how long does it take and do i have to be out of the country.

Currently im on a mission visa but i have already planned to take vacation HERE from 24 Dec to 1st Jan and flying out my fiancee here as well.

Any useful input greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

How long is a piece of string? If a company's PRO is on the ball a residency visa can be organised in a few days and you do not have to leave the country. In practice, most take a few weeks.

-


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> How long is a piece of string? If a company's PRO is on the ball a residency visa can be organised in a few days and you do not have to leave the country. In practice, most take a few weeks.
> 
> -


Thanks, im really glad to hear that i do NOT have to leave the country, coz i planned this 5 day vacation for a while and being during Christmas/New year time, spendings did hurt me a lot  
Lets hope its worth it 

Oh yeah my company also do not suggest me leaving for the upcmoing holidays since im on a mission Visa and they say they will have to file everything all over again or whatever. So if anybody's around let me know


----------

